# farsi un'idea



## Antina72

Ciao a tutti,

"così posso farmi un'idea di quando li riceverò" come si traduce in inglese? 

Grazie!


----------



## systema encephale

Boh, io direi _"to have an idea"_ o _"to get an idea"_.


----------



## Antina72

systema encephale said:
			
		

> Boh, io direi _"to have an idea"_ o _"to get an idea"_.



To have an idea of when I will receive them.. E' grammaticalmente corretto?

Grazie
Anto


----------



## systema encephale

Uhm... direi _"to get the idea of when I'll receive them"_. Ma aspetta conferma dai nativi.


----------



## TrentinaNE

That way I'll _have/get_ an idea of when I'll receive them.

Ognuno verbo va bene. "Have" significa che quello che succede mi darà l'informazione necessario per sapare quando li riceverò. "Get" può significare che que quello che succede mi darà l'iformazione per capire (nel senso di "figure out for myself") quando li riceverò, ma la distinzione è sottile.

Elisabetta


----------



## radiation woman

"to get an idea" sounds better to me.

"To get the idea" sounds wrong in this context to me, although it is an English expression meaning "to understand".


----------



## Antina72

Grazie a tutti! Scrivero' I'll get an idea of when I'll receive them.


----------



## giacinta

"In this way, I will have some idea of when I can expect to recieve them."

That would be my best effort. 

Giacinta


----------



## Jana337

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> That way I'll _have/get_ an idea of when I'll receive them.
> 
> Ognuno verbo va bene.


Attenta: Ognuno significa everyone --> entrambi, tutti e due.

Jana


----------



## fran06

Can you please help me with this?

Ciascuno di noi è chiamato a farsi un'idea diretta di ciò che è in gioco e possibilmente concorrere con i propri comportamenti e le proprie scelte a fornire il personale contributo nel corso futuro del dialogo. 

My attemp:

Each one of us is called to have his clear opinion on what is in play and perhaps to contribute with behaviour and personal choices to provide his personal contribution throughout the course of the future dialogue. 

I don't like it at all! It sound so strange in English.
Thanks 
Ciao


----------



## TimLA

fran06 said:
			
		

> Can you please help me with this?
> _Ciascuno di noi è chiamato a farsi un'idea diretta di ciò che è in gioco e possibilmente concorrere con i propri comportamenti e le proprie scelte a fornire il personale contributo nel corso futuro del dialogo._
> My attempt:
> _Each one of us is called to have his clear opinion on what is in play and perhaps to contribute with behaviour and personal choices to provide his personal contribution throughout the course of the future dialogue._
> I don't like it at all! It sound so strange in English.
> Thanks
> Ciao


I think you are very close.
Each of us is called on to have a clear opinion on (what is in play) (the events), and contribute to the course of dialogue through personal behavior and choices.

I'm not sure about "what is in play" - It is usually used informally, but in the business world can be used formally. Is "in gioco" formal or informal? I'd take suggestions about how to better handle that one.

This is one of those long Italian sentences that takes me 10 minutes just to understand... 

Tim


----------



## fran06

TimLA said:
			
		

> I think you are very close.
> Each of us is called on to have a clear opinion on (what is in play) (the events), and contribute to the course of dialogue through personal behavior and choices.
> 
> I'm not sure about "what is in play" - It is usually used informally, but in the business world can be used formally. Is "in gioco" formal or informal? I'd take suggestions about how to better handle that one.
> 
> This is one of those long Italian sentences that takes me 10 minutes just to understand...
> 
> Tim


 
Thanks Tim!
_In gioco_ is formal, I know that _in play_ is informal but I didn't know how to change it, _events_ sounds good! What about _possibilmente_? Is _perhaps_ wrong?


----------



## TimLA

fran06 said:
			
		

> Thanks Tim!
> _In gioco_ is formal, I know that _in play_ is informal but I didn't know how to change it, _events_ sounds good! What about _possibilmente_? Is _perhaps_ wrong?


 
Perhaps is fine, but, I saw the *possibilmente*, and intentionally dropped it because it isn't necessary.

To me the sentence is a clear statement about what a person in this situation *should* do...so I would not be vague and add words like maybe, perhaps, possibly. This is one of those times that, in English, you need to take Thoreau's words literally -"simplify, simplify, simplify" (when it doubt, cut it out!).

But also keep in mind that the discussion that we are having is at a VERY high order in terms of translation. In my opinion, this discussion is at the "poetic" level, where each person could devise 100 appropriate sentences and each would be correct (as opposed to the lower orders of literal, understandable, fluent).

Tim


----------



## fran06

TimLA said:
			
		

> Perhaps is fine, but, I saw the *possibilmente*, and intentionally dropped it because it isn't necessary.
> 
> To me the sentence is a clear statement about what a person in this situation *should* do...so I would not be vague and add words like maybe, perhaps, possibly. This is one of those times that, in English, you need to take Thoreau's words literally -"simplify, simplify, simplify" (when it doubt, cut it out!).
> 
> Tim


 
Chiaro ed utile!
Grazie! 
Fran


----------



## tiakatty

Ciao!
Mi sapete dire qual è la traduzione di "farsi un'idea" in inglese per favore?
grazie
katty


----------



## fran06

Ciao Katty,
ci daresti un po' di contesto così siamo sicuri di darti la traduzione giusta?

Ciao

PS Welcome to WRF


----------



## tiakatty

Ah, scusate. Certo. La frase sarebbe più o meno così:
"Durante questo stage ho potuto farmi un'idea su come la Compagnia funziona".


----------



## LGGirl

farsi un'idea=to get an idea of something, i.e. figure something out, begin to understand something.


----------



## GavinW

tiakatty said:


> Ah, scusate. Certo. La frase sarebbe più o meno così:
> "Durante questo stage ho potuto farmi un'idea su come la Compagnia funziona".


 
Make sure you translate stage correctly! I hope you know its "internship" (or "placement" or "(period of) work experience"), and not "stage" in English!


----------



## fran06

tiakatty said:


> "Durante questo stage ho potuto farmi un'idea su come la Compagnia funziona".


 


LGGirl said:


> farsi un'idea=to get an idea of something, i.e. figure something out, begin to understand something.


 

Allora qualsiasi delle soluzioni di LGGirl va bene.
Io personalmente, vista la natura un po' formale della frase direi..._I understood how the Company works._

_Ciao_


----------



## tiakatty

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## mapeta

Non voglio che tu mi spieghi tutto nei dettagli, voglio solo farmi un'idea del tuo progetto.

Come si può rendere in inglese " farsi un'idea" ?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

_I only want to get an idea of your project_.
_I only want to get to know what your project is about._


----------



## RobertdiLondra

I don't want you to explain everything in detail, I only want you to *give me an idea* of your plan.

How does that sound ?


----------



## mapeta

I think that your translations sounded good. Thank you


----------



## RobertdiLondra

In italiano poui dire "voglio solo darmi un'idea del tuo progetto" o no ?


----------



## fabry2811

_Darmi un'idea_ è scorretto.

_Farmi un'idea_ è giusto

Fabry


----------



## RobertdiLondra

Thank you - I can learn so much from this website !


----------



## housecameron

RobertdiLondra said:


> I don't want you to explain everything in detail, I only want you to *give me an idea* of your plan.
> How does that sound ?


 
Hi Robert 

Actually_, voglio farmi un'idea_ doesn't mean that I want "somebody" to give me an idea, but that I’d like to get my own idea on something, based on an approximate knowledge. 
If you give me some details about a subject, in this case a project, then I'll be able to gain an insight into it.

Can you see the difference?
Sorry for my rough explanation


----------



## You little ripper!

Speaking of _rough*, I want to get a rough idea of........*_is another colloquial way of saying that.


----------



## housecameron

Charles Costante said:


> Speaking of _rough_


 
Thanks, Charles  .... slightly ironic...


----------



## Comma22

Ciao a tutti! Come tradurreste in inglese la frase: "ti allego i seguenti preventivi così puoi farti un'idea dei costi".
grazie.


----------



## psr

Io direi: "I am enclosing some quotations so you may get an idea about the costs involved."


----------



## neuromatico

I enclose the following estimates/quotes (as) to give you an idea of the costs.


----------



## mia..w

Ciao a tutti! 
*C*ome mi consigliate di tradurre:
'...cosicchè lo legga e mi possa fare un'idea del progetto'
può andar bene: '...so that I can read it and make my ideas straight' ?
*G*razie mille


----------



## SuperGaara

Che ne dici di questo:

"...so that I can read it and form an idea/opinion (about it)"


----------



## mia..w

*M*mm...non saprei!
fa un po' traduzione letterale dall'italiano...
...oppure 'so that I can get things clear in my head'?
*
A*h accipicchia pure questa sembra traduzione letterale
però l'ho trovato sul traduttore


----------



## underhouse

mia..w said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> come mi consigliate di tradurre:
> '...cosicchè lo legga e mi possa fare un'idea del progetto'
> può andar bene: '...so that I can read it and make my ideas straight get an idea of the project' ?
> grazie mille


 
Non dimenticarti di usare la funzione di ricerca la prossima volta: "farsi un'idea".

Ciao


----------



## mia..w

*A*h grazie!!
*M*a cosa intend per 'funzione di ricerca'?sono andata sul link che hai messo ma non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco...
*S*ono nuova qui..:/


----------



## fitter.happier

Forum discussions with the word(s) '"farsi un'idea"' in the title:
Discussioni nei forum nel cui titolo è presente la parola '"farsi un'idea"':
farsi un'idea
farsi un'idea
Farsi un'idea


----------



## mia..w

ciao fitter happier 
molto gentile..!


----------



## Angel.Aura

mia..w said:


> *C*iao fitter happier
> *M*olto gentile..!


Ciao mia..w e benvenuta al Forum 

Qualche suggerimento per ambientarti meglio a WR.

 standard language (REGOLA #22)
 funzione di ricerca
forum guidelines

A presto.


----------



## Wiald

I wish to be formal and to give the idea of get and idea, but not a rough one, I mean a well developed idea. This is the entire sentence and How I tried to translate it

Se dovessi indicare il principale filo conduttore della mia esistenza, qualcosa in cui mi sono impegnato per un misto di piacere e senso del dovere e non ultimo spirito civico, ciò a cui ho dedicato passione ed energia, e soprattutto tempo, tanto tempo, la mia risposta è cercare di capire. Farmi delle domande e lavorare per darmi delle risposte. Farmi un idea, crederci, difenderla,  vincere dibattendola, venire contraddetto, rifletterci per provare a rafforzarla tappando la falla o cercandone una più solida.

If I should point out the common thread of my existence, something in which I have dedicated myself because of a mixture of pleisure and sense of duty and not least community spirit, with passion and energy, investing time, al lot of, my answer is trying to understand. Asking me/myself questions and working to give me answers. Developing an idea, believing in it, defending it, winning debating it, being contradicted, thinking about trying to adjust and to improve the original idea or looking for another one more solid.

Thank you in advance


----------



## SPQR

Somewhat liberal -

If I could demonstrate the common thread passing through my life,
something to which I have dedicated myself, for pleasure and duty, not just civic obligation - with passion and energy, investing time - much time - that binding thread would be "to understand".
Asking questions and working for the answers - developing an idea, believing in it, defending it, winning debates on it, being contradicted, reflecting on it to adjust and improve the original, or seeking another -stronger.


----------



## Wiald

thank you very much indeed!
just a doubt, with the clause "non ultimo spirito civico" I'd like to say that the civic obbligation is not of secondary importance. Your translation "not just civic obbligation" means "non soltanto spirito civico", doesn't it?


----------



## SPQR

Wiald said:


> thank you very much indeed!
> just a doubt, with the clause "non ultimo spirito civico" I'd like to say that the civic obbligation is not of secondary importance. Your translation "not just civic obbligation" means "non soltanto spirito civico", doesn't it?


 
Then you could say -

...for pleasure and duty, and civic obligation - with passion and energy, investing time - much time - that binding...

...for pleasure, duty and civic obligation...

...for pleasure and duty, in addition to civic obligation....

....................................................obligations as a citizen...

There are multiple ways of expressing it.


----------



## Wiald

Thank you again

but how would you express the difference between the idea of "fare domande" translated by you as "asking question" and the idea of "farsi delle domande" cioè farle a se stesso, porsi dei problemi e risolverli da se


----------



## SPQR

Wiald said:


> But how would you express the difference between the idea of "fare domande" translated by you as "asking question" and the idea of "farsi delle domande" cioè farle a se stesso, porsi dei problemi e risolverli da se


 
You could say something like:
Asking myself questions...
Asking questions of myself...
Questioning myself...
Asking questions...

Given the entire text, in American English I'm not sure you need to make the distinction.
It is clear that from the text that you are challenging yourself, constantly questioning your ideas.

It's a question of style, and each person would handle the text differently.


----------



## Wiald

asking myself question in your opinion means "farsi delle domande", nel senso di farle a se stesso, o "fare delle domande da solo", nel senso di farle senza l'aiuto di qualcun altro? is it possible to express this different shade?


----------



## SPQR

Wiald said:


> asking myself question in your opinion means "farsi delle domande", nel senso di farle a se stesso, o "fare delle domande da solo", nel senso di farle senza l'aiuto di qualcun altro? is it possible to express this different shade?


 
I ask questions.
I ask myself questions about what my basic philosophy is.
I question myself about my philosphy of life.
Alone I ask questions.
I ask my own questions, without the help of others.

In your text, I don't think you really need to make the distinction,
but let us know which one you are thinking about, and we can make
suggestions.


----------



## Wiald

I'd like to express the idea of thinking, fare domande a me stesso


----------



## SPQR

Wiald said:


> I'd like to express the idea of thinking, fare domande a me stesso


 
Asking questions and working for the answers-

Asking quesitons of myself and looking for the answers -

Asking myself questions and seeking answers -


----------



## Wiald

thank you very much!


----------

